# how much for my sub??



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is where i'm supposed to post this, but I'm thinking of selling my DSM subwoofer, and i was wondering how much you guys think it would be worth. It's a DSM 1515. It has a 15 inch downfiring woofer, with a 15 inch passive radiator. The amp is 250watts RMS (500 watt peak.) It has full controls on the back, and the hot inputs are banana plug compatible. Overall the sub is in good shape, there are a few light scratches on the top, however they are not very noticeable. It's a big ol' brute and i just really don't have the room for it. I live on campus at a college and i'm hoping that when returning from break there will be a bunch of kids with some extra christmas money/working over break money, burning a whole in their pockets. Let me know what you guys think I should ask for it...
Thanks!
Nick


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Generally, my rule-of-thumb for used gear is about half what original street price was. Naturally, that can be adjusted up or down depending on the condition, demand, if the model is still current-production, etc.

Hope that helps.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You might check Audiogon, Audio Revolutions, Ebay and the other classified or auction sites and see if any are for sale now or have sold recently.


----------

